# Maus geht nicht mehr!(maus von MEDION)



## Ischa4kow (20. November 2005)

Hi Leute,hab ein dringendes problem wozu ich gerne eine Antwort hätte da ich grad HILFLOS bin  ! Musste den ganze weg bis ins forum mit der tastatur ^^ weil meine maus eventuell spinnt . 

Meine maus ist von MEDION (vom derzeitigen ALDI-PC) und ich kann nix mehr mit der machen. War am Serious sam 2 zocken und plötzlich hing sich die maus auf....is ne funkmaus genauso wie die tastatur..jedenfalls hab ich schon alles versucht,das knöpfchen da unter der maus gedrückt und auch am receiver schon alles ausprobiert.... Aber NIX klappt!!! EINMAL hats geklappt und dann ging die maus wieder....aber nur so lang bis ich einmal geklickt hab .....   Könnt ihr mir helfen??? bitte so schnell wie möglich will noch was machen am PC


----------



## Nurgler (20. November 2005)

Ischa4kow am 20.11.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,hab ein dringendes problem wozu ich gerne eine Antwort hätte da ich grad HILFLOS bin  ! Musste den ganze weg bis ins forum mit der tastatur ^^ weil meine maus eventuell spinnt .
> 
> Meine maus ist von MEDION (vom derzeitigen ALDI-PC) und ich kann nix mehr mit der machen. War am Serious sam 2 zocken und plötzlich hing sich die maus auf....is ne funkmaus genauso wie die tastatur..jedenfalls hab ich schon alles versucht,das knöpfchen da unter der maus gedrückt und auch am receiver schon alles ausprobiert.... Aber NIX klappt!!! EINMAL hats geklappt und dann ging die maus wieder....aber nur so lang bis ich einmal geklickt hab .....   Könnt ihr mir helfen??? bitte so schnell wie möglich will noch was machen am PC



Batterie alle?


----------



## TheChicky (20. November 2005)

Ischa4kow am 20.11.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,hab ein dringendes problem wozu ich gerne eine Antwort hätte da ich grad HILFLOS bin  ! Musste den ganze weg bis ins forum mit der tastatur ^^ weil meine maus eventuell spinnt .
> 
> Meine maus ist von MEDION (vom derzeitigen ALDI-PC) und ich kann nix mehr mit der machen. War am Serious sam 2 zocken und plötzlich hing sich die maus auf....is ne funkmaus genauso wie die tastatur..jedenfalls hab ich schon alles versucht,das knöpfchen da unter der maus gedrückt und auch am receiver schon alles ausprobiert.... Aber NIX klappt!!! EINMAL hats geklappt und dann ging die maus wieder....aber nur so lang bis ich einmal geklickt hab .....   Könnt ihr mir helfen??? bitte so schnell wie möglich will noch was machen am PC



Vielleicht sind einfach nur die Batterien leer..?
Vielleicht solltest du auch einfach nur mal neu die Frequenz zwischen Maus und Empfangsgerät abstimmen, aber ich schätze mal, das hast du schon probiert. PC neu booten bringt auch nix?


----------



## Ischa4kow (20. November 2005)

Nurgler am 20.11.2005 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ischa4kow am 20.11.2005 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ischa4kow (20. November 2005)

juhu habs hinbekommen einfach ma paar mal probiert irgendwann gings doch mit den knöpfchen


----------

